# Specialized Turbo Levo Spec's, what's yours??



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's the spec on my Levo Comp here in New Zealand 🇳🇿 
How does it compare with other countries models. 








250w motor here and therefore legally classified as a cycle, so can be ridden anywhere.

But....what are the specs for other countries??? The same??? Or different???


----------

